# Another Feral



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My eldest son has the same name stuck to his forehead that I have ..it reads "I am a sucker and will rescue you" anyhow Steven my son is a mangager at a resuarant in Durban and of course he feeds every feral in the city with scraps from the restuarant ... we go and visit the boy today and he says meet Mikey ?????? Mikey say I who the **** is mikey ...out of the bushes comes a striped tabby , a pretty boy but skinny , full of fleas and purring like mad ....ok he WAS feral , steven tamed him :lol: 

Steven now cant keep a cat at his flat , so guess where Mikey is now :?: in my spare room ... getting settled in a new home .

He isnt more than 3 months old this little guy and at the moment is staying hidden , he is friendly because I stroked and loved him at the restuarant .. he can stay hidden tonite and tomorrow ill use bribery and corruption , get him to purr again and start to let him get to know the house , the rest of the cats and my dogs ..... I have dewormed him and he has been to the vet ... in good health , but thin ...... easy to fix ...

He has a very big chest and head this baby and is twice the size of my 6 month old kitties so he is going to be big .... there is only a very small trace of his gender u need a microscope to see it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a great story! Is it possible Mikey was neutered young--at a shelter, perhaps, and got out? That would account for his small privates. Anyway, I'm glad Mikey is well and has a good home with you! He sounds like a little sweetheart.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeannie he hasnt been neutered , Steven has been feeding his mother and sister as well , and his mommy dissapeared and sister stays wild .. he is a true bush kitty... and according to steven he has been feeding him since he was about a month old (his little ears were still flat ) and that was about 2 months ago.

I went and chatted to him earlier , he is attached to the window , and he used the most ghastly language for such a pretty boy ... but I ignored his tantrum and gave him a good cuddle .. got a teeny purr :lol: 

poor little mite he is scared stiff , but i have put rescue drops in his water and he will settle soon.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Me again , I just realised something and went to have another good look ... he has got long tufts of fur in his ears and a small "mane" i wonder if he has a bit of maine coone in him ??? doesnt matter tho. We shall see


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's fun to have different types of cats!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I have two MainCoons. Both have the tufts of fur in ears and manes. Both amazinly were dumped. One was found living under a car the other was walking in the street. I really hate people sometimes :evil: 

Congrats on your new furbaby! He is young and should calm down soon.


----------

